# Cockatiel help



## Kelja (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi all

I bought a cockatiel (pearl) about 8 months ago now and the breeder we got it from said that she was about 90% sure it was a male (thats what we wanted). After reading the forums i think i have come to the conclusion it is a female (she didnt loose her pearl markings has the band tail and dots on her wing feathers and of course doesnt whistle or talk). 

This bird has become so attached to my husband and everytime i put my hand near her she attacks it but lets my husband scratch her head and everything. I have had a fair few cockatiels in my life and female cockatiels and I have never had this problem is this normal behaviour of a female cockatiel to become so much more attached to a man.

Any help on this matter would be appreciated.

Thanks
Kelly


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

You may want to try this when you are going to take the bird from your husband, is by having him handing the bird to you as appose to you taking it from him for starters. That is the only suggestion thus far that I can give, but I have heard from many that this tends to cut out the hissssssing and biting after being consistent for a while. As for the sexing you may want to have the bird DNA'd, this would then give you the sex of the bird for sure for sometimes no matter how much information that we are given , the can still turn out to be the exact opposite, trust me have the bird DNA'd. 


Happy New Year!


----------

